# Severe ovulation pain but not ovulating apparently..



## smidgen

Hi

Am new to the group and wondered if anyone could help with something... I have been told I am not ovulating (due to start clomid next week), my 21 days bloods were 27.5 the first time and the second time 25. However for months now I have been experiencing really bad pains in my side around the time of ovulation. I thought I was going to pass out yesterday quite a few times due to the pain in my right side. the ovulation sticks show no sign though but I have the stringy cm too and lots of it. I did have an hsg last week (which was also agony) so don't know if that has stirred something up?

Has anyone experienced anything similar? A wee bit about me - 35 (but 36 in Sept), ttc for 2yrs, DH has super sperm and have also just been referred for IVF although told it could be 3 months before even get to see consultant and then another 2 yr waiting list...

Look forward to hearing from you.

Vee


----------



## Smurfette

Hi,

This won't be any help but I possibly have the same thing. I get ovulation cramps every month and CM but when I had a CD21 done it came back negative I have PCOS but had always assumed that if I was getting cramps and CM that I was ovulating.

We waited a couple of months to see our FS and have been put on the IUI waiting list (about 9 months apparently).

Hope you get some answers and an appointment with a FS soon honey.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## chele

I too have PCOS and had really bad cramps on Sunday. I had a positive opk, and my day 28 bloods are being done tomorrow so I'll be intrigued to see what my levels are. I also had cd21 done last week and will ask them what my level was then.

So can't really say for now if I am ovulating or not - get the feeling I am not though!


----------



## want2bamom

I was just wondering how long are your cycles?? I'm asking because going in for CD21 blood work is basing it on a regular 28 day cycle..So i guess you usually ovulate around cd14...Sorry i'm just wondering cause when i first started doing my CD21 blood tests they were always coming back negative until i started using opk's and found out i was ovulating alot later, because i had a cycle of 37..Just thought i would ask


----------



## chele

i think it's best discussing this with you doctor as for us who have a different cycle these rules won't work

Like you point out, no point going for cd21 tests when you have a cycle longer than "normal". 

So personally hence why I am having cd28 as well, but going on last cycle I could have cd37, 50 etc and still not get there. But apparently all my doctor needs is cd21 and cd28 to be able to refer me


----------



## want2bamom

chele said:


> i think it's best discussing this with you doctor as for us who have a different cycle these rules won't work
> 
> Like you point out, no point going for cd21 tests when you have a cycle longer than "normal".
> 
> So personally hence why I am having cd28 as well, but going on last cycle I could have cd37, 50 etc and still not get there. But apparently all my doctor needs is cd21 and cd28 to be able to refer me

I never did say there's no point going for cd21 tests if you have a longer cycle!! I was just saying that some woman that have irregular cycles and really don't know how long they are might experiment no ovulation from the test...I was told that you should wait a week after you think you ovulated and then to go for the test!


----------



## Blue12

I know what you ladies mean..............my cycles are longer so my doctor ordered a day 21 test but told me to go day 21-24 or later if I thought ovulation was delayed.

Basically you need to go at least minimum 3-5dpo........but the 21 day test would be 7dpo of a 28 day text book cycle........ which not that many people have.

Some people are thought not to be ovulating.........but they just are having the test too early.

Best wishes everyone.


----------



## want2bamom

I know what you ladies mean..............my cycles are longer so my doctor ordered a day 21 test but told me to go day 21-24 or later if I thought ovulation was delayed.

Basically you need to go at least minimum 3-5dpo........but the 21 day test would be 7dpo of a 28 day text book cycle........ which not that many people have.



> Some people are thought not to be ovulating.........but they just are having the test too early.

Best wishes everyone.[/QUOTE]

See and thats what my problem was when i first started taking clomid and going in for my CD21 tests, for atleast 5 months i thought i was never ovulating, untill i started using opk's and realized i was ovulating alot later!! Thats why i try to remind woman that it may not always be on CD21 that you will find out that you didn't ovulate or not!! I'm usually going in on CD30 because my cycles are so so long 37 and i usually ovulate on CD23.

Good luck to you!!!


----------

